
Proposal: Add to Your Job Description – Encyclopedic Knowledge of Syntax - sharemywin
I&#x27;ve been interviewing and I really don&#x27;t see the point of this style of interview. You know where they quiz you on obscure language details. When a simple google query will answer the question. Don&#x27;t get me wrong. I&#x27;m fine if you want to do this style of interview, but at least label the job description so I know not to waste your or my time.
======
PaulHoule
It is a demonstration of your people skills as much as technical.

I was in a phone screen for a ML job and failed to recognize the term
"regularization.". They explained what it meant and I realized I had been
doing it all along and it turned out I did know the subject, just not the
word.

Software jobs require people who can master details; if you were a Pythoner I
wouldn't expect you to know everything but I'd love to know that you've
thought seriously about some aspect. If I wanted to hire somebody who was
resentful about focusing on details I would be hiring a salesman!

------
sharemywin
I fact why not create a list of simple to moderate tasks. And have them write
out code snippets for each. But you're allowed to use an IDE and/or google.

------
sharemywin
I get that it's a popular tech interview. And if you took a formal class in
the subject you can probably blow throw those types of interviews.

